# Блокада при шейном остеохондрозе и грыже



## tankist (15 Апр 2018)

Уважаемые форумчане, особенно доктора! Как вы относитесь к лекарственно-обезболивающим блокадам при затянувшемся более 3 месяцев обострении (боль в шее, плече, предплечье, кисти)?имеет ли смысл данный метод, или надо  искать другие способы?


----------

